# FU's ohne Netzdrossel und geschirmtes Motorkabel???



## lorenz2512 (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
kann man kleine FU's (bis 2,2KW) ohne Netzdrossel und geschirmte Motorleitung betreiben ohne das Störungen an anderen Anlagenteilen  auftreten? Unser Haus und Hoflieferant für Motoren und Motorenwickelei hat das jedenfals behauptet. :?:  :?:


----------



## knabi (8 Oktober 2005)

Ja, das geht. Hängt vom FU und der Länge der Motorzuleitung ab. Im FU-Handbuch stehen die genauen Bedingungen...


----------



## Maxl (8 Oktober 2005)

Die heutzutage verkauften FUs haben in der Regel integrierte Netzfilter.
Damit ist eine Netzdrossel unnötig.

Die Bedingungen zur Verwendung ungeschirmter Leitungen entnimmst
Du am besten aus dem Handbuch.

Ist die Motorleitung länger als 100 Meter, ist es meistens gar nicht
möglich, geschirmte Leitungen zu verwenden, da die FU-Endstufen das
gar nicht mehr vertragen.

mfg
Max


----------



## MAuksutat (25 November 2005)

Die Klein-FUs von Siemens und ´generell die FUs von Danfoss benötigen keine separate Netzdrossel, die ist eingebaut.

Von einer uneschirmtem Motorleitung ist jedoch dringend abzuraten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Was mich grad so interessiert, haben die FUs von SEW auch intergrierte Netzfilter? Nehme mal an ja, oder? 
Mich interessiert es deshalb, weil ich schon lang keine Firma mehr gesehen hab, die andere FUs verbaut als von SEW


----------

